# General > The Literature Network >  Forum Plans

## Admin

I thought I'd share my plans for the forum.

1. A subtopic for every author & book on this site. It will be setup completely heirarchical so don't worry about things being crowded. I will also import all the current book comments you can see on the main site so the forum will instantly have many more posts. The existing Shakespeare and Orwell forums will be folded into this setup.

2. A forum area for writing. Since so many of you write its only appropriate. The Personal Poetry forum will be moved here.

3. A fancy system for posting your poetry and allowing others to rate/comment on it.

----------


## den

Sounds great! That will be neat to see more integration between the forums and the site books and comments areas.

----------


## Jay

I like the idea of having an area for writing with the comment/rating abillity  :Smile: .

----------


## Stanislaw

Will there be a sight map, so we can eisily find these areas. And what about a section for school related help. Many people use this place for such... maybe it is utalized enough to deam such a section?

----------


## subterranean

Chris, what do you mean a sub topic for every authour?...and why the fancy sytem only apply for the poetry forum?

----------


## Admin

I mean, there will be a folder for Shakespeare, and inside of that a folder for Romeo & Juliet. A folder for Dickens, and inside of that a folder for Oliver Twist.

The fancy system actually is not going to be for the poetry forum. Its going to be a completely new site integrated with the forums but apart from it (same username and profile and all that). It will take the place of the poetry forum.

----------


## subterranean

o ok, thanks for the hardwork chris  :Smile: 

 :Thumbs Up: :

----------


## subterranean

Chris, i have some inputs for the new forum outlook:

-how about if there's also section about hobbies. it can accomodate discussions related to various kinds of interests (like internet surfing, stamp collecting, sporting, gardening, cooking,,etc). 


-also when a new member registered perhaps it's best if the system navigate him/her automatically to a specific thread, in this case an introduction thread. I think it will safe lots of 'hello, i'm new" thread.

i think thats all ..for now

----------


## Admin

General Chat should handle posts about hobbies.

Its not possible to do the thing for new members -- the system will navigate them to where they were previously. So if someone comes, sees a thread, and tries to post but needs to register first then after registration they should be sent back to that thread.

----------


## baddad

Admin: Wonderful of you to devote so much time and effort to a project that benefits so many others......Love the site no matter what you decide to do

Carpe Diem.....it is all about peace and love my friends.....

----------


## subterranean

> ......Love the site no matter what you decide to do
> .....


I feel like debating this statement, yet i think it's best to keep my mouth shut.

----------


## Jay

That's a policy that usually works but doesn't get things done... not like I would 'open my mouth' like that too often.  :Rolleyes:

----------


## subterranean

can you change the colors please?

I want PURPLE  :Biggrin:   :Biggrin:

----------


## Scheherazade

Really?? I really like the colour scheme on this site!  :Smile:

----------


## amuse

now you sound like Koa, sub!

----------


## subterranean

Of course not..we both just happen to like purple ..dats all Ash

----------

